

Making Twilio calls from Zabbix - wulczer
http://ducksboard.com/blog/when-duty-calls-literally-making-twilio-calls-from-zabbix/

======
_phred
Nice to see Zabbix getting some love, it's a good and simple monitoring
system. I've already got my Zabbix install talking to Hubot, Twilio
integration is next on the list. :)

------
McRoney
:( .. Seems Ducksboard doesn't play any role here ... I was dreaming for a
Ducksboard's integration of Twillio services of some sort ... Any time soon?

~~~
wulczer
Oh boy, are you in for a treat then :)

Let's just say that there'll be news announced next week...

